# KI - Kartenspiel



## thomy800 (27. Februar 2008)

hallo

ich versuche eine KI zu entwickeln, die karten spielen kann. es sind eine bestimmte anzahl von karten vorhanden und die KI soll die beste möglichkeit finden, die karten den regeln entsprechend zu kombinieren um letztendlich möglichst viele karten von den vorhandenen zu verwenden. es gibt die straße (bsp. 2,3,4,5 von einer farbe) und karten mit dem selben wert, nur unterschiedliche farben.

wenn man das mit generate-and-test-verfahren machen würde, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es schon bei 12 karten sehr viele kombinationen gäbe, da eine kartenreihenfolge schon unterschiedlich lang sein kann; sie muss nur eine mindestlänge haben. das problem dabei ist auch, dass wenn man nach z.b. einer strasse in den karten sucht, nicht unbedingt die komplette strasse die beste möglichkeit ist, sondern sie zu teilen effektiver wäre (bsp. strasse 2,3,4,5,6,7 und unverwendete karte: 5, wäre die beste möglichkeit: 2,3,4,5 und 5,6,7 (bei mindestlänge > 1))

hat jemand eine idee, wie man an das problem herangeht oder kennt jemand ein bsp. , wo sowas (änliches) erklärt wird?

mfg thomy


ps: bei dem kartenspiel handelt es sich um rommé


----------

